# AX 760 Durchgeschmort; Wie viel schaden und wann Ersatz?



## stresel (5. April 2015)

Hallo Liebe Community,
gestern Abend ist es passiert, ich habe meinen Computer normal Hochgefahren. Als ich im Desktop angekommen bin gab es einen großen Knall und die Sicherung meines Zimmers ist rausgeflogen. Es ließ sich eindeutig auf mein Netzteil zurückzuführen. Obwohl das Netzteil gerade einmal 4 Monate in Benutzung ist und auch Hochwertig ist . Watt Anzahl war absolut ausreichend und ich hatte einen Puffer mit eingeplant. Meine Sorge ist jetzt, dass vielleicht nicht nur mein Netzteil beschädigt ist sonder noch andere Teile die daran hängen. Wie wahrscheinlich ist das? Und wie schnell ist mit einem Ersatz seitens Corsair zu rechnen? Ich bedanke mich schon einmal im vorraus für jegliche Hilfe!


----------



## FrozenPie (5. April 2015)

Ob andere Hardware schaden genommen hat, kannst du nur mit einem zweiten Netzteil testen 
Bei dem Knall tippe ich darauf, dass ein Elko oder Solidcap geplatzt ist. Das ließt man in letzter Zeit häufiger von SeaSonic Geräten (Ja, das Corsair AX 760 wird von SeaSonic gefertigt), aber bisher gab's noch keine Probleme mit anderweitig dadurch beschädigter Hardware


----------



## xSauklauex (5. April 2015)

Evtl Bilder?


----------



## FrozenPie (5. April 2015)

Grad gesehen, dass du schon einen Thread im NT-Forum dazu aufgemacht hast


----------



## DKK007 (5. April 2015)

stresel schrieb:


> Meine Sorge ist jetzt, dass vielleicht nicht nur mein Netzteil beschädigt ist sonder noch andere Teile die daran hängen. Wie wahrscheinlich ist das? Und wie schnell ist mit einem Ersatz seitens Corsair zu rechnen? Ich bedanke mich schon einmal im vorraus für jegliche Hilfe!



Kann durchaus passieren, insbesondere bei Festplatten und Board. Ist vielleicht etwas angeschmort?


----------



## stresel (5. April 2015)

Also ich bin bei weitem kein Fachmann für das was Intern des PSU´s passiert. Da sieht jetzt auch nichts kaputt aus , ich hab mal versucht ein bisschen ins Netzteil reinzuschauen , da ist so eine Art kleine gelbes Kästchen was aufgeplatzt aussieht  aber mehr kann ich dazu auch nicht schildern. Der Thread hier wurde nur nochmal auf den Hinweis eröffnet, dass sich hier wohl ein Mitarbeiter von Corsair rumtreibt der mir schnellere Infos über Erstattung usw. geben kann.


----------



## stresel (5. April 2015)

UPDATE: Ich habe soeben das alte Netzteil mal angeschlossen, habe nur die CPU Versorgung angeschlossen sowie der 24 Pin Anschluss für´s Motherboard, Festplatten und Grafikkarte ließ ich erstmal außen vor. Alles ging, Motherboard hat geleuchtet, CPU Pumpe ging an , sah erstmal also alles normal aus. Auch die Led´s der Grafikkarte leuchteten. Also erstmal große Erleichterung: es sieht so aus als würden alle anderen Teile noch Funktionieren. Sicher bin ich mir aber noch nicht da ohne die Festplatten natürlich noch kein Boot stattfand.


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2015)

Hast du eine IGP?
Wenn ja. kannst du die Grafikkarte ausbauen und nur mit der IGP starten. Wenn alles läuft, sollte auch die Grafikkarte nichts haben.


----------



## Bluebeard (9. April 2015)

Kann mit dem besten Netzteil mal passieren und die Schutzfunktionen des Netzteils verhindern in der Regel schlimmeres. Die restliche Hardware bleibt von solch einem Vorfall in den meisten Fällen glücklicherweise unberührt. Sollte sich etwas verabschiedet haben, werden wir selbstverständlich uns das ganze anschauen und entsprechend Teile ersetzen.

Mach bitte eine RMA-Anfrage über unser Kundenportal auf und teile mir die Ticketnummer hier im Thread mit. Das defekte Netzteil wird abgeholt und du bekommst ein Neues.


----------

